
Top Youtube channels. - Arkid
http://microreviews.org/top-youtube-channels/
======
Urgo
Decent list you put together. Isn't youtube great. Something for everyone
really.

If you want a full (though not as detailed) list of all the top youtube
channels (currently tracking 80k+ channels hourly/daily) I've actually been
running a site that monitors youtube for the past year now. It also estimates
how much partners make and lets you track your own stats too.

Check it out: <http://SocialBlade.com/youtube>

